# Regular ping spikes with Powerline.



## robrobrob (Oct 26, 2015)

I've searched the forums already, but I haven't found a decent solution to my problem.
I'm currently forced to use powerlines for my internet connection, and while it usually worked fine in the past, the last week(s) it doesn't.

I play CS:GO and I notice a constant ping of around 110-150.

When I ping my router with cmd, I get this:

Pinging 192.168.178.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*4ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*4ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*4ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*4ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*4ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*5m*s TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*5ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*5ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*6ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*5ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*5ms* TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*4ms* TTL=64

That seems fine.

When I ping google however, I get this:

Pinging google.com [74.125.136.138] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*99ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*154ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*183ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*81ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*188ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*78ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*118ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*143ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*82ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*126ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*112ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*64ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*19ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*40ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*67ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*91ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*125ms* TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.136.138: bytes=32 time=*185ms* TTL=48

That to me is really weird. It keeps jumping up and down, it even goes as low as 19ms.

Also, if I use tracert google.com I get the following, although I'm not sure what it means:

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.136.138]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  192.168.178.1
  2    73 ms    75 ms    91 ms  10.210.36.1
  3    46 ms    62 ms    72 ms  emn-rc0001-ds101-vl201.core.as9143.net [213.51.1
38.49]
  4    97 ms   132 ms   131 ms  zl-rc0001-cr102-ae3-0.core.as9143.net [213.51.15
7.28]
  5    73 ms    75 ms   110 ms  asd-tr0610-cr101-ae3-0.core.as9143.net [213.51.1
58.146]
  6    62 ms    51 ms    86 ms  213.51.156.102
  7    79 ms    83 ms    80 ms  209.85.240.61
  8   130 ms   136 ms   118 ms  209.85.143.77
  9   102 ms   159 ms   139 ms  209.85.254.233
 10   110 ms    90 ms    88 ms  216.239.49.28
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12    31 ms    52 ms    61 ms  ea-in-f138.1e100.net [74.125.136.138]

Trace complete.



I'm not really sure what to do at the moment. If anybody has some ideas, I'm willing to try stuff.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 26, 2015)

Power lines are noisy.  Probably fine for general internet access, probably not so great for latency sensitive usage or downloading / streaming.


----------



## robrobrob (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes it's probably roommates who use their electrical devices on and off. Because at this time (4 am) the ping is steady 29. Guess I'll only play at night from now on


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 26, 2015)

Power line adapters might be noisy but they don't cause ping spikes like this when pinging across your own network is fine (~4-5MS,) which is about what I get.


robrobrob said:


> When I ping my router with cmd, I get this:
> 
> Pinging 192.168.178.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.178.1: bytes=32 time=*4ms* TTL=64
> ...


This is normal and is 100% expected by a power-line adapter however this isn't indicative of a problem.

This is though:


robrobrob said:


> Tracing route to google.com [74.125.136.138]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 192.168.178.1
> ...


All 10.x.x.x addresses are local only, so you either have two routers connected and giving out two sets of IPs or you're using a ISP that doesn't give out IPs on the internet. This spike here on the second hop is most likely the biggest contributor to your latency. Since subsequent pings are sometimes lower, I suspect the jitter on that 10.x.x.x network is probably the source of your woes.

Question, what kind of internet do you have? To me, it feels like you have a WISP which isn't going to give you stable latency because of the nature of wireless. If it goes faster at night that might just mean that less people are using the internet and that the air waves are wide open for you to use.


----------



## Rhyseh (Oct 27, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> All 10.x.x.x addresses are local only, so you either have two routers connected and giving out two sets of IPs or you're using a ISP that doesn't give out IPs on the internet. This spike here on the second hop is most likely the biggest contributor to your latency. Since subsequent pings are sometimes lower, I suspect the jitter on that 10.x.x.x network is probably the source of your woes.



I agree with this statement. It is likely your ISP is doing NAT on you. Largely this appears to be a carrier issue.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Oct 27, 2015)

Check if your poweline or net adapter have power saving features, i had the same issue when i played League of Legends both my powerline and net adapter had power saving and "green" stuff on.


----------

